# Hypnobabies method alone?



## eskimohime

Hi Everyone! This is my first post! I am planning on using the Hypnobabies method because I am committed to having a natural birth. For all of you Hypnomoms, did you have your husband/birth partner go through the Hypnobabies course with you? Did you hire a doula or have a support person who was also familiar with the Hypnobabies method? I am asking because while my husband is fully supportive of our natural childbirth choice, he doesn't seem interested in going through the course. I am considering hiring a Hypno-doula (if there is one available in my area) - or is it possible for me to have a successful Hypnobirth "by myself"?


----------



## DolceBella

I did most of the hypno stuff on my own. DH didn't do any classes or research with me, but was totally willing to do whatever I asked him while in labor. I dug deep into my inner strength and was wonderfully successful. If asked though, I always recommend the use of a doula! :)


----------



## MindUtopia

I did natal hypnotherapy, so I don't know how similar hypnobabies is to what I did. My husband and I did take the course together, but honestly, it wasn't anything that wasn't in the book and the main thing is just practice. My husband didn't do anything during the actual birth in relation to helping me with my hypnotherapy practice. He understood the concept and he knew the things I needed (my music playing in the background, lavender oil in the burner, quiet and dark and undisturbed) and he did what he needed to do to make sure all that was set up. But it's not like we did anything together during the birth and we never practiced anything before hand together. I just listened to my CD about 4-5 times a week. He did help just support me (like physically, while I was squatting and pushing) and he did all the other things like getting stuff ready, filling up the pool, making sure I had plenty to eat and drink, talking to the midwives, but that was nothing to do with hypnotherapy. I did have a doula, but she was pretty useless and was on holiday and barely even made it to the birth (and I don't plan to hire one next time), so it really was just me. I spent most of the time alone sitting on my birth ball in the bedroom or lounge, listening to my music with my TENS on. The midwives arrived when I was fully dilated and just starting to push. It was great. I was perfectly happy with this and frankly, it would have been harder with lots of people around fussing over me. Again, I think it really depends on if hypnobabies is an approach that really relies on having a partner's participation. Natal hypnotherapy doesn't really, though there are ways to incorporate a partner into your practice, it's not a requirement. I found just practicing lots was all I needed. I had a lovely home birth, no pain relief other than a TENS, first baby and all.


----------



## StranjeGirl

I did the hypnobabies class and would have felt weird taking the class if I was alone because quite often they had specific things for your partner to do. However, I think you can easily do the methods by yourself and be perfectly fine. THey have a home course and if you are doing it alone it might be better to do that so you aren't stuck in class without a partner. Personally I didn't care for the class. I went in feeling confident and calm and left feeling very scared of birth. My friend who did the home course did not have this issues because she didn't have teacher telling her that if you made certain choices all these bad things could happen. I'm not sure if it was more on the teacher or the course itself, but honestly I think the home course is the way to go with hypnobabies. I'm going to try hypnobirthing classes this time and see if it is any different.


----------



## Betheney

I read the book on hypnobirthing and then used the techniques all on my own during labour and birth as my husband never made it to the hospital in time.


----------



## Popples1

I went to classes which were fantastic. I agree with a pp that your partner is central to the hypnobirthing philiosophy as he'll have lots of jobs to do during labour and it helps to read scripts together to practice relaxation and positive affirmations. I really recommend The Hypnobirthing Book by Katharine Graves. Our classes were structured around it and it contains lots of scripts and positive messages. 

I gave birth in hospital. My midwife wasn't a hypnobirth one but she respected my birth plan (no mentioning of 'pain', only talking to me when necessary, no coached pushing) and I had a wonderful, quick water birth. A hypnobirth trained midwife would've been amazing but I didn't want to pay for a private one so took my chances. The idea of a doula freaks me out a bit, I'm not sure why (I guess I didn't want a stranger at my birth, though I'd never met my midwife before anyway!) , so it's not something I considered. I think a lot of it is in the preparation. I can't say I consciously practiced my hypnobirthing during my labour but I stayed calm and definitely went into my own little bubble. I just trusted my body to do its job and it did!

Feel free to PM me if you want :)


----------



## jeanyern123

Whomever is going to be your support person I recommend getting them involved even if its a few essential affirmations or cues for them to say to you during labour.


----------



## Betheney

jeanyern123 said:


> Whomever is going to be your support person I recommend getting them involved even if its a few essential affirmations or cues for them to say to you during labour.

This is probably a good idea

I mentioned in my post that my husband never made it so I did it all on my own. I should really have said that tye midwife who was there during my labour was actually coincidentally a hypnobirthing instructor and she did hold a key role in keeping me focused at a few points in time.


----------



## emyandpotato

Didn't do hypnobirthing but read up on everything about birth and sort of focused on my own psychological pain management. OH knew nothing about any of it and I did fine. He only needed to hold my hand anyway, he didn't have anything to do.


----------



## Rhio92

I hope to try and do hypnobirthing, but I can't afford a course, and have no idea where to start! OH is buying me a book with CDs and stuff, and hopefully that will be enough. Will also speak to my midwife.


----------

